# Ross Baracuda GT



## nubie (May 21, 2010)

I bought this bike about a month ago, i restored it and it is going to be my crusier night bike here in Denver.


*Before * 

















*After*


----------



## mtn goat (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice, I had a barracuda in Gold, was my first new bike. Forgot all about that one, it ended up with no fenders, bmx seat and painted fugly rattle can green.


----------

